# Flaming Gorge Burbot



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

I have fished for Burbot thru the ice and at night during the summer but never this time of year when I have heard the fishing is best.
Buddy and I decided yesterday was the day to give it a try.
Got to the Buckboard boat ramp at 4:30pm and got the boat in the water. It was cold 20 degrees but no wind (thank the lord)layered up and headed north toward the confluence. Found a likely looking point then found 20-25' charged the glow jigs and started fishing. I had the hot rod for the 1st hour or so, I think I landed 6-7 before my buddy got his skunk off. Most fish at this first spot were pretty decent size 2-3lbers[attachment=1:10wyzwt2]burbot1.jpg[/attachment:10wyzwt2]
After about 2 hours we decided to try a new area, this spot was a ledge that went from 12' to 35' and for whatever reason this bay felt 10 degrees warmer than the 1st spot
We caught more little ones here but did manage the big fish of the trip here from 30' of water, it tipped the scales at 7lbs
[attachment=0:10wyzwt2]burbot2.jpg[/attachment:10wyzwt2]
Tried 2 other spots on the way back to Buckboard with limited success. i have found that fishing really slows down after 11pm, maybe its because the cold was slowing us down. Made it back to boat ramp just before midnight. Ended up with 49 burbot, 2 pups lakers and 1 3lb rainbow
Poor mans lobster for dinner tonight


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

Way to put the hurt on the burbot!

I deep fried up a couple burbot recently. I thought it tasted a lot like flounder.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

That is super cool. That last pic of the burbot looked like a snake! I have got to get me one of those this up coming year! I hear they taste like halibut. Enjoy!


----------



## DIPPER (Jun 21, 2008)

-~|- -~|- :EAT: :EAT: :EAT: :O--O: :O--O: :O--O: 
Yahoo!


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice and THANK YOU for taking 49 of them critters out of FG. Sounds alike a great trip...


----------



## davidfooter (Jan 17, 2012)

Incredible experience guys that looks so awesome. What is the best season for this kind of thing? I may need to ask around and see if anybody will take me now that I am out here in Utah. Right now I am staying in some Salt Lake City hotels until I can find a place of my own, hopefully by the time this event goes down. Looking forward to it.


----------



## jwalker (Jan 3, 2012)

Nice work on those burbot! Way to take out 49 of those rotten things (I hear they are delicious but I would prefer to catch lake trout or kokanee than burbot any day)


----------



## Bscuderi (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like it may not freeze can't believe you guys are still launching boats. Any words on if they are still doing the burbut bash? me and a buddy thought about signing up for kicks. Though we would never win as we've never fished for them ha ha


----------



## fishawk (Aug 23, 2009)

I believe the burbot bash begins next wed. the 25th at 5 pm and goes through saturday at 11 am. Here is a link I found. http://www.daggettcounty.org/index.aspx?nid=370
We have gone the past couple years and had a lot of fun. There will be a ton of people out there. We're skipping the crowds this year and heading up a couple weeks after. Good times.


----------



## FG angler (Jan 12, 2010)

Bscuderi said:


> Sounds like it may not freeze can't believe you guys are still launching boats. Any words on if they are still doing the burbut bash? me and a buddy thought about signing up for kicks. Though we would never win as we've never fished for them ha ha


The Burbot Bash is still on. The ice is thick above the Confluence, approaching 2ft. I saw ice down to Buckboard this week, but can only vouch for the ice conditions above Currant Creek, on the eastside, which was about 8-inches. There's also some bays along the westside that are locked up, but the main lake is wide open and boats are launching. Plenty of reservoir with ice to fish, but apparently some anglers are electing to enter and fish from boats. Good luck.


----------

